# one more week!!!



## sierra557 (May 14, 2012)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
one more week! one more week!
a week from today I FINALLY get to pick up my beautiful little boy! My profile picture is him, and was taken yesterday by the parent's owners! I dont know if I really have much to say or just need some where to vent out my ecstatic excitement!!! haha either way I just am so happy! So I guess if anyone has any last minute advice or anything really I would love to hear it! Besides that though...ONE MORE WEEK![/color]

<3


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

So cute.

My guy still does that splayed out hind leg thing at 8 months. Totally goofy.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Please just enjoy him and all he has to give ...its simply fantastic............................once you have gotten over the sleepless nights, the chewing of furniture and body parts and the puddles and parcels...you will enjoy..good luck its all worth it.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Your on count down now....get lots of sleep while you can....and don't forget to post lots of pictures when you get him


----------



## sierra557 (May 14, 2012)

Katja said:


> So cute.
> 
> My guy still does that splayed out hind leg thing at 8 months. Totally goofy.


when i was younger my family had a golden and a beagle, and my beagle use to sit like that too! I think its adorable and your right totally goofy


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Sleep now.  While you can.


----------



## sierra557 (May 14, 2012)

I will enjoy him! Every second I know it! I have been waiting for this for what feels like forever! I cant wait for all the new and fun adventures we will have! And I promise I will be taking lots and lots of pictures! So you all will get to enjoy him too! I have everything just about ready the only thing I can't decide on is a name!!! Any suggestions?! Anything cute, tough, or just flat out unique? I would love to hear them!!!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

We use, generally, the gaelic spelling of our dog's name. That way-ups the 'unique' factor.

Had we a boy pup, I think Adam or Henry. But....really, we didn't decide for sure until we had her a few days-week maybe. Take your time and see what name fits. No hurry.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Sleep in! Go out for dinner and get drinks with friends! Go see a movie! Eat snacks while sitting on the sofa! These are things you won't be doing for the first little while (and I don't miss any of those things... Well except for sleeping in!) 
Enjoy! ;D


----------

